# UGH. My first ever real anti-smoking experience



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, I just got home a short while ago from dinner with 2 friends, and what a night. had to share with my fellow BOTL's.

First, let me say I live in West Los Angeles, which as many of you probably know, is the capital of the anti-smoking movement. 

Anyhow, we enjoyed a nice dinner at a local restaurant called the Wilshire, in the city of Santa Monica. In the back of the restaurant they have a large, open-air patio. In the BACK of the patio, they have a deck area with some couches and what not, FOR SMOKING. 

The whole area is a very chill, low-key lounge and they have a very nice bar. Its a place to relax.

Unfortunately, SOME PEOPLE decide to have their DINNER (not smoking, not appetizers, not drinks) in the back deck area... even though there are PLENTY of other tables available both inside and outside.

Well after dinner, myself and my 2 friends went to the deck area to light up... after specifically asking the hostess and an assistant manager if it was ok to light up, since there were other patrons there. They both said yes, that the deck area was a 'smoking area'. Great. So we grabbed our drinks and went.

I was smoking my delicious and favorite all time smoke, a Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro. Let me just tell you, that if I start one of these, I DO NOT STOP FOR ANYTHING. Not until I'm satisfied. Buddies were smoking an Oliva Serie G and the other had a Ashton VSG. So I mean they are quality smokes, not something cheap. And we all had 15 or 18 year old Scotch.

Within 1 minute of us lighting up, the lady next to us complains and asks us to put them out. Uhhh WE POLITELY respond that this is the smoking deck, etc... she then starting to be a BITCH about how smoking is bad for your health, 2nd hand smoke kills, its bad for the environment, I swear I was waiting for her to blame global warming on my Padron.

She is ruining my smoke. I'm ready to SMACK her. She has her husband get the manager. The manager comes to us... and was about to ask us to put them out when he realizes we had previously asked him about smoking. He then tells the lady its the smoking area, we have the right to smoke, and he'd be happy to reseat THEM.

Victory! She leaves shortly thereafter. But jeez, this was a 40 minute process, by now I was 2/3 of the way done. I guess i will have to smoke another one tomorrow to make up for this unsatisfying experience


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Well, I just got home a short while ago from dinner with 2 friends, and what a night. had to share with my fellow BOTL's.
> 
> First, let me say I live in West Los Angeles, which as many of you probably know, is the capital of the anti-smoking movement.
> 
> ...


Crappy deal about the anti-smoking nazi. Thank goodness the manager had your back on that. If he did not get your back , he would've been nominated for most douche-tastic person of the week haha


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

This lady deserved what I call "Equal Rights"


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice victory over the anti-smoking bitch!!! Grats!


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Within 1 minute of us lighting up, the lady next to us complains and asks us to put them out. Uhhh WE POLITELY respond that this is the smoking deck, etc... she then starting to be a BITCH about how smoking is bad for your health, 2nd hand smoke kills, its bad for the environment, I swear I was waiting for her to blame global warming on my Padron.


 See, this is a _perfect_ example of why *I just don't get these people*. If they believe that it's soooo freakin' bad for them, then why do they stay? You'd think they would want to get away from the evil smoke ASAP! :dunno: But the answer, _of course_, is that they just want to pick fights and/or show how they think they are somehow superior to us. Don't let these jackasses get you down, enjoy that next smoke...:ss


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Can I say Bitch here?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats on the victory, but it's a shame you had to go through all of that in the first place. Try as you might, it still kills the whole point of firing up a nice stick: to RELAX.

I know this taught me a valuable lesson though. I'll never light up in a smoking section again with first asking permission from a manager. Thanks, Danny...I hope today's smoke is better experience!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I was definitely happy that the manager did back us up... though when he was walking over, he certainly had that "I'll make the smokers leave" look, but when he saw it was US, he changed his mind quickly to save face. At least thats how it seemed to me

Regardless, its just a sad state of affairs in my opinion. I understand that cigar or cigarette or pipe smoke bothers many people. Heck, it bothers me sometimes too. But thats why places do their best to seperate smoking and non-smoking. But if a non-smoker is in a smoking area, they should have NO RIGHT to complain.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

...bad for the environment? Really?


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow man that sucks. Sorry to hear about that. Luckily the manager had your back on this one.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats cool bro...stick it to the enemies of pleasure....


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

This is why I smoke at home or at a b&m and no where else. I want to enjoy my cigar and not haft to worry about people bitching.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad this story had a happy ending at least. Not all people understand that cigars can be expensive and once started they dont taste better later. For them to complain about you having your cigars in an area that was smoke friendly was BS,,,,I don't argue with people anymore as much as I will sit and look at them and just continue to smoke and blow the smoke in their direction or will try and say in a voice as humble as possible ( yeah right ) if you don't like the smoke from my cigar I suggest you look for another area to breathe in.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sure, the story has a happy end, but I totally sympathize for the time this tormentress wasted.


----------



## ETC Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

I own a B&M and I have to admit cigars can be pretty stinky. I suppose however it is a sign of the times. As long as your personal rights are more popular than my personal rights, it is ok to discriminate.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

ETC Erik said:


> As long as your personal rights are more popular than my personal rights, it is ok to discriminate.


:amen: BROTHA!!!

Boy, ain't that the sad, ****in' truth.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Ain't it the truth... I guess you could have told her to stick her opinion where the sun doesn't shine, but she is not worth the breath. You did the right thing, and that was enjoy what was left of your smoke.. :rockon: My woman knows I smoke cigars (just met her a few weeks ago), and she has invited me to sit outside with her on her deck and enjoy my cigar. She knows I won't smoke inside, or do anything to offend her with it. She respects my desires. She is so cool...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

ETC Erik said:


> I own a B&M and I have to admit cigars can be pretty stinky. I suppose however it is a sign of the times. As long as your personal rights are more popular than my personal rights, it is ok to discriminate.


Hey Erik, do you mind if I quote you in my blog? I really love how succinctly you've summed it all up. (Sorry to all; I would've pm'ed but Erik is new)


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

golfermd said:


> Ain't it the truth... I guess you could have told her to stick her opinion where the sun doesn't shine, but she is not worth the breath. You did the right thing, and that was enjoy what was left of your smoke.. :rockon: My woman knows I smoke cigars (just met her a few weeks ago), and she has invited me to sit outside with her on her deck and enjoy my cigar. She knows I won't smoke inside, or do anything to offend her with it. She respects my desires. She is so cool...


No doubt. I would never smoke somewhere that its prohibited. I also dont smoke indoors at my place or anyone elses because I know that it can bother other people and sometimes have a smell that lingers.

But where there is a designated smoking area, they shouldnt even allow non-smokers in.

True, it did work out in the end, but at the same time, the next time I plan to enjoy a cigar, I doubt I'll go back to this place. Its just not worth the headache to have to deal with people who think they are more important than everyone else.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

"By smoking this fine cigar, I am actively financing health care for poor children. If that offends you, Madam, please accept my apology."


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Hemingway in Havana said:


> But the answer, _of course_, is that they just want to pick fights and/or show how they think they are somehow superior to us.


Totally agree. I'd be willing to bet that she and her henpecked husband sat out there expressly for the purpose of terrorizing (for lack of a better word) unsuspecting smokers.

If browbeating doesnt work, then they go to a higher authority to get their way. Just damn childish if you ask me.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a simple rule like at casinos, I like slots and if I sit down in the smoking section and they are not smoking I won't lite up. If however I am smoking and someone sits next to me in the smoking section and tries the hack hack routine I ignore them. On the few occasions people say something I politely tell them where the Non smoking section is. They have always left. Grumbling but I have never had anyone go to management.


----------



## ETC Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

Sure I don't mind at all. Thanks!



Nurse_Maduro said:


> Hey Erik, do you mind if I quote you in my blog? I really love how succinctly you've summed it all up. (Sorry to all; I would've pm'ed but Erik is new)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Danny,

Thanks for sharing this fine example of Gentlemanly Ambassadorship.

I suspect she probably saw the smoking section and chose the back patio anyhow for her eating location becuse it was quieter/ less populated. Then out of selfishness wanted it re-zoned for her own pleasure and convienence.

I am saddened to hear that she interrupted your peaceful herf...

Kudos to you Sir for maintaining your calm demeanor in the midst of the attack from the Mad Cow.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

They talk about smokers being inconsiderate, how about everyone else being inconsiderate. I totally understand not smoking around non smokers and respecting others who might not like the smell but if your in a designated area, got the ok from the manager, and not breaking any rules then they are the ones being inconsiderate and disrupting your enjoyment. Even though they disapprove of your hobby, like i said as long as your following the rules then frankly it doesn't matter whether they approve or not. The smoking area is there for a reason, TO SMOKE. If you don't like the smell then don't sit there. Enought of my rant. Thankfully the manager had your back and this had a happy ending.


----------



## Kryonis (Dec 16, 2009)

Not to hijack your thread, but I had a similar experience AT A B&M of all places. The shop I go to does a lot of work with the military, shipping military logo'd cigars to the troops in Afghan and Iraq. 

So anyway, we had a cigar gift pack packing party for what we were sending to the troops and we had a lot of people come in who were non-smokers. One of them actually had the gall to ask some of us who were smoking our sticks to put them out. Needless to say the conversation ended with them realizing they were on our ground and needed to respect US and our rights to smoke in this shop. I was still blown away that they even asked though.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

Kryonis said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but I had a similar experience AT A B&M of all places. The shop I go to does a lot of work with the military, shipping military logo'd cigars to the troops in Afghan and Iraq.
> 
> So anyway, we had a cigar gift pack packing party for what we were sending to the troops and we had a lot of people come in who were non-smokers. One of them actually had the gall to ask some of us who were smoking our sticks to put them out. Needless to say the conversation ended with them realizing they were on our ground and needed to respect US and our rights to smoke in this shop. I was still blown away that they even asked though.


lol ok this one just takes the cake. the casino and smoking deck at a restaurant is amusing but non smokers in a smoke shop asking for smokers to put out their smokes is just priceless. keep in mind while packaging cigars for shipment. anti smokers helping smokers smoke. i have to keep a pair of adult diapers close by for when i'm on the net.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That is absurd.


----------



## Kryonis (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, the owner of the shop's jaw was on the floor when they said that. It was the funniest thing we had ever heard in our lives. We just looked at the lady, told her no, and kept packaging, like it was no big deal. She didn't raise a stink, she just stepped outside for a minute, came back in and grabber her purse and left. Didn't say another word actually. I suppose she knew she was being dumb and didn't want further grief.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

Kryonis said:


> Oh, the owner of the shop's jaw was on the floor when they said that. It was the funniest thing we had ever heard in our lives. We just looked at the lady, told her no, and kept packaging, like it was no big deal. She didn't raise a stink, she just stepped outside for a minute, came back in and grabber her purse and left. Didn't say another word actually. I suppose she knew she was being dumb and didn't want further grief.


no believe it or not she probably thought , " oh the nerve of those people ". i'd bet a box of Padron 26's on it, maduro of course


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice win !!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! I love it when things go right let alone kick-assed!!!

If there are ashtrays around we don't sit in the area bc my gf can't handle alot of cigarrette smoke but likes a nice pipe or cigar smoke as long as its not overwelming. +1 for her. 
I would deffinatley go back there and give him business; since the manager is a stand-up guy sticking to his word and also trying to please the "bitch". When people gripe about second hand smoke, I always ask about my left hand smoke!

990


----------



## thesingingfrog (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you, man; nice the waiter kept his word.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! I love it when things go right let alone kick-assed!!!
> 
> If there are ashtrays around we don't sit in the area bc my gf can't handle alot of cigarrette smoke but likes a nice pipe or cigar smoke as long as its not overwelming. +1 for her.
> I would deffinatley go back there and give him business; since the manager is a stand-up guy sticking to his word and also trying to please the "bitch". When people gripe about second hand smoke, I always ask about my left hand smoke!990


I'm happy to be able to report that I've been back to the Wilshire and enjoyed additional smokes without incident.

Shortly after this incident occurred, and because I have a feeling it happened to other people as well, they put up a much more prominent "Smoking Section" sign as you enter the raised back portion of the patio area... Before it was a small little sign that people might miss (not really, but could use that excuse, now you cant miss it).

It's definitely one of the few nice places in West LA / Santa Monica that one can enjoy a good smoke. I recommend them to anyone who is out in this part of town (for drinks & smokes only, their food is overpriced and mediocre quality).


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good for you. I have actually asked someone to put their cigarette out because it was screwing up my cigar.

Bottom line is we all have to politley tell people to mind their own business and if they do not like to move to another location. I say if you are outside then light em up. I do ask people if they mind especially if I show up and their are already people there. But I f I am the first and someone shows up and makes a comment I tell them to move politely or offer em up a stick for their enjoyment.


----------

